# where did you buy your silver screens?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to buy the external silver screens, fiat ducato, year 2000

Can you suggest where I might buy it

Thanx in advance

Phil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SILVER-FOLDST...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27b1790e9c


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with rayc, we bought from that dealer as well, and very good they are too. Made by the same company that makes the original Silver screen.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I meant other than on e-bay!*

Where can I get the screens other than on e-bay

Thanx Rayc 4 your suggestion

Phil


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: I meant other than on e-bay!*



philbre said:


> Where can I get the screens other than on e-bay
> 
> Thanx Rayc 4 your suggestion
> 
> Phil


You can buy them direct from Silver Products. I did and it was a very fast and efficient service. He even texted me to tell me were on their way and also to check that I had received them. The chap is the son of the parkers who make the originals Silver Screens and they are made in the same workshops.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: I meant other than on e-bay!*



philbre said:


> Where can I get the screens other than on e-bay
> 
> Thanx Rayc 4 your suggestion
> 
> Phil


Phil, You can get them from Silver Products direct. Ray
http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought mine from Silver Products - fantastic product and much cheaper than other suppliers. Now my daughter is buying a set for their new van.

Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen covers*

Hi

I ordered some from Silver Products and they were never delivered. Paypal dispute was opened to obtain refund. (The Royal Mail dispute was mentioned as a cause.)

Ordered some from Silver Screens and they arrived the next day.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

or of course our very own sister shop
http://www.outdoorbits.com/thermal-exterior-blinds-p-109.html


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is only one place to buy genuine Silverscreens and that is Silverscreens in Cleckheaton.
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/
Gerry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just to be different-we're more than happy with our long line "Taylormade" variants.   

steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

GerryD said:


> There is only one place to buy genuine Silverscreens and that is Silverscreens in Cleckheaton.
> http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/
> Gerry


Hi Phil,

Totally agree with Gerry, had are silverscreen for 5 years and it is as good as the day we purchased it 

Cheers Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Screens*

I got mine off someone on here £20, used them and then sold them on ebay for £50 and put £10 in the MHF charity fund.

CSFTT

TM


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Trouble with Silver Screens is they are like BMW's .... Owners think they are fab and won't accept there are as good / better cars out there .... you get my drift peeps !:?

Sorry to dissapoint you 'Silverscreen' dudes but 'Silver Products' are made in the same factory using the same machines & material but at 1/2 the price !

How do I know, phoned Silverscreens to ask if they knew of Silver Products and they told me the above ..... why .... Cus it's their Son who run's Silver Products !!!! :lol: 8O 

Phone em yerselves or better still, give Silver Products a call !

Silver Products ..... Thumbs up from me !


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*nothing like competition*

prices are as follows.............

silver screens £99

silver products £100

taylormade £100


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, those prices are wrong !!!!

Silver Screens cheapest are £99 but this is for their basic version.

Silver products are only £79.99 for the full quality version.

( don't know where you got £100 from, for this price you will get the all singing screen, AND day screen AND vent cover ! )

Check em out if you are a non-believer : http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

On our first MH we had windscreen covers made by "Silver Screens" and on our 2nd MH we bought a set from "Taylormade" I must say that we found the "Silver Screen" set to be a slightly better fit and all in all a slightly better finished product. There wasn't a lot of difference in price from what I recall though.

Our reason for buying a "Taylormade" set instead of another "Silver Screens" was because when we bought our 2nd MH and attended an outdoor show in order to purchase all the essential accessories; such as a thermal windscreen screen cover we discovered that "Taylormade" were the only ones who still attend these outdoor events and when we looked at them, they seemed almost identical to our previous "Silver Screen" covers.

For our recent MH we have had to buy a set of covers from a company called "Van Comfort" as they are the only company we have found in the UK who can supply thermal screens to fit the Burstner Elegance A class. They are fantastic covers, made in Germany to an exceptional quality but my goodness, they don't come cheap! "Van Comfort" were great to deal with and offer an excellent and efficient service and when I mentioned I was a MHF member, I was very kindly given a much appreciated discount. Here is a link to their website: http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/

Sue


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone recognise "Polar" as a brand and where can I get them now? My friend inherited a set with her van and they are excellent but all I have to go on is a panel stitched to the front with "Polar - made in Great Britain" Google hasn't worked it's usual magic I'm afraid.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Friant said:


> Does anyone recognise "Polar" as a brand and where can I get them now? My friend inherited a set with her van and they are excellent but all I have to go on is a panel stitched to the front with "Polar - made in Great Britain" Google hasn't worked it's usual magic I'm afraid.


Hi Friant,

Is this what you are looking for: http://www.minsterproducts.co.uk/polar.htm

Sue


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry - can I just quickly ask is it better to get the ones that go on the inside or the outside?

We need some for Delores and I don't know what the difference between the two are (apart from where they go of course! :lol: )

Cheers!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

External, Silver Screens but not a great deal of difference. This a great subject and we all have our opinions, expressed in one or two liners - except!!

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Our MH was supplied with internal covers & we found problems with them right from the start. The first problem was they were held on to the glass by suckers, which often didn't stick. 
The worst problem, by far, was condensation on the inside of the windscreen & cab side windows. This is because the glass is at external temperature if you have internal screens. The condensation was almost impossible to remove until we had warmed up the screen with the heater, so it took us the best part of an hour before we could see well enough to move on. Okay, it had been a very cold night, (below freezing), but that persuaded us to change to external screens, obtained from Silver Products, as mentioned above.
Disadvantages? Well, if you want to make a swift exit, impossible with external screens. This might be important if you "wild camp" in dodgy spots.   If weather is bad, could be very wet & messy.
All in all, we much prefer the external variety.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks very much Sonesta - exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Friant said:


> thanks very much Sonesta - exactly what I was looking for.


Aw - you are quite welcome! 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screens*

Delores - go for external covers.

I have had dealings with Taylormade, Silverscreens and Silverproducts.

1) Taylormade for Compass motorhome - ordered and delivered next day.

2) Silverscreens for Kontiki - ordered and delivered next day. X244 chassis

3) SilverScreens for MultiJet/X250 chassis - collected from premises in Cleckheaton.

4) Longer Taylormade - ordered and delivered quickly. I sold them on though as I prefer Silverscreens.

5) Ordered a replacement for (4) above from Silver products - not received and vendor said they had been shipped. Paypal dispute to resolve.

6) As a result of (5), ordered from Silverscreens and delivered next day.

Russell


----------

